# Male or female?



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I bought some swordtail from the pet store thinking they were female. One of the swordtail had what I was thinking was a damaged anal fin, but after reading about platy and swordtail crossbreeding I started to wonder if its actually male. I have a photo of the fish I was wondering if anyone could tell the difference.

Heres a picture of the fish 









Edit: Sorry I didn't realize how blurry that was.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

male fish!


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

male for sure.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

If its a male without a sword would that mean that its platy and not swordtail? :fish:


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

you can tell he is a male. maybe a sword and platy mix i guess or a yound male sword. you can see the little sword try to develope on his caudal fin(tail)


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I never really noticed that little nub of a tail before. I guess if he starts taking interest in my female I'll need to get more for him.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I would think its a swordtail-platy mix too. But its clearly a male since the gonopodium is pretty distinguishable.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Red Swords are definitely hybrids, but your male looks to me to be very young. Give him another couple of months and the sword will grow. Good looking fish. You made a good choice even though you weren't looking for a male.
Tony


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

If hes a young sword hes going to be enormous when he grows more hes already as large as the female.


----------

